# A couple of my 8th scale cars



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I finally got around to taking some pics of these

My 8th scale 85 IROC. Pretty much built right out of the box, except for the blue paint I didn't do too much else. The color is Testors Sapphire Blue Metal Flake. Shot right out of the rattle can.











Next is my 82 anniversary Corvette. Again pretty much oob, although I did get a little more creative with the paint.
The color is Boyds Sunburst Orange from Testors.











I just started another one of these. I think I'm going to customize with an IROC motor and a set of Iroc wheels from the parts box.


http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s306/jmf1964/8th scale car collection/

thanks for looking


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Nice stuff. I always liked those 1/8 scale kits. That IROC is one of my favorites. Yours look great.
Chris


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Nice! more pics please (underneath, pop the hood, interior etc.)


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Sorry, there are more pics at the photobucket link.

Superduty, When I built the IROC, I had an 86 Z28 that I was trying to restore, the model is pretty much what the car would have looked like were I able to finish it. Unfortunatly the tranny died and the budget would not allow for a repair of that magnitude so I sold it.

Thanks for the comments.

John


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Wow those look great, I may have to try a large scale car. How long are those ?
Thanks, Russell


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

the iroc is 23" the corvette is 22"

you can still find them on ebay, but they do get a little pricey.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Is there a website where you can buy 1/8 scale kit cars? Those look awesome by the way!


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Monogram discontinued those kits 5 or 6 years ago, I got these on ebay.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Hey John, I keep coming back to look at that Camaro. If I were to only do one more thing to completely finish it I would paint the window rubbers semi-gloss black. That would make it look even more realistic. 
I wish that with these big kits Revell/Monogram would have thought of adding window masks so that the black seal around these big greenhouse like windows could be sprayed. 
Otherwise I love how smooth the Camaro looks. And very clean.

As far as the window rubbers are concerned I would just tape off with Tamiya tape and use semi-gloss black from Testors bottle using a #8 brush and stroke it one way only. I find the thickness of that paint works well with a wide brush and stroking only one direction leaves no brush marks. 
I'm guilty of not doing the same thing and have fixed the problems with this method. Not that you care or want to know, but just an FYI in case you want to do it.

Keep bringing out your builds. I love these big scale kits. I have yet to attempt one.
Chris


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Great photo's and cars,

I have both the camaro and corvette, but I also have the non 82 special edition corvette.
I made the non 82 to look like my real 79 vette.

these are great models to build and show...

Chuck


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

John F said:


> Sorry, there are more pics at the photobucket link.
> 
> John


Sorry, I missed the link the first time. It's worth the click!


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I've just uploaded some pics of my 85 Corvette. Like the others it's built pretty much stock, not that it was an easy build, this kit was a nightmare.
The front bumper was crushed and the roof looked like it had a heavy weight on it. Just proves you should be careful what you buy on ebay.

The color is Boyds Dusty Rose Pearl from Testors











http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s306/jmf1964/8th scale car collection/

more pics at link

These three are the only built ones I have.
I've just started another 82 vette I may post a wip when I get further along.
Thanks for looking.


----------

